# Here are a few turning I have done in the last few months



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here is the first one

It is a winged bowl made from Figured Black Walnut and it 11" long and 6" wide and 2.5" deep





































The next one is a glued up vase with the inner core of 1.5×1.5×12 black walnut then maple, cherry and last black walnut again. On the upper 1/3 I glued up 4 pieces of wood consisting of 1/8 cherry and 3/8 Bloodwood which a friend gave me from his flooring. This was then glued up on the upper part. Then all was turned away to what you see now.



















Next were some Cigar holders and a wooden match holder I made for the cigars all made from Spanish Ceder. The holders fit a #57 #51 and #47 size cigars. The match holder hold 25 wooden matches










Next is a bowl made from Red Alder and it was really nice with red streaks going thru it. It is 7" across and 4" deep and it was just made for a cereal bowl.



















That is it folks. Every thing was made to be given away for a cause or benefit.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful work Arlin!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

Great stuff!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Puts my "leg work" to shame….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Stunning stuff here, Arlin! The winged bowl is gorgeous. The lids on the cigar and match holders, are they friction fit or threaded?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Spectacular work sir. I need to come spend a day to learn about lathe work.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Arlin,
*
You have been busy!

Beautiful projects!!

*Keep them coming…

Happy New Year!*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Very impressive Arlin, beautiful work.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice work Arlin. I love that vase !


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent work Arlin. Excellent ! Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome work, Arlin! I like the winged bowl and the vase.

By the way, how are you doing with the GoFundMe account for your effort to teach woodworking to veterans? Last I heard, you almost had enough collected to file the papers for the non-profit status.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Arlin,

Hope you had a great Christmas with your loved ones. I'm with Joe on the Vase, and I am pretty sure the bowl was a super challange. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Super Prijects!

Love them all! How did you make the cigar holders??


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking pieces.
Can't pick a favorite….
They are all nicely done!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Candy

They are friction fit with the Pop sound. I also on the lip put powered Brass so it would not move during the weather changes. That way a friction fit will always fit.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Spectacular work sir. I need to come spend a day to learn about lathe work.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I still have the Bandsaw and 16-32 Performex sander for you to pick up. The Rikon lathe I just gave to my daughter and we have 2 big ceder trees down for you to pick up too.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

How does powdered brass prevent wood movement? Do you have a picture of the lip? I don't understand.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful work, Arlin. I especially like the winged bowl and the adler bowl.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Nice work Arlin, the bowl in beautiful.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Candy

Metal does not expand and contract like wood does. I no longer have the piece but this is what I did. I planned the lip to be 1/4" smaller and then taken the powdered metal and put one on little bit at a time and put thin CA glue on it and rotate the piece and do it again and again. The first time is about 1/16 thick of metal and go up and up and up until I get to 1/4"

I then take the tool I want either a parting tool or a bedan and take off less then a 1/16 each time but more like a 1/32?" I should say the powdered metal has to be saturated with thin CA glue or it will come out since it will not penetrate to the very inside of the powder. I then take it slowly to the desired thickness by trying it all the time. Good thing about this method is if you take to much off you can put more metal back on.

Below is where I get the metal and the CA glue. The CA glue you have to call in and order it and it will ship to you for there. It comes in 2oz up to 16oz which is the least expensive. Or I should say the 16oz cost $30 but most places will charge $3 to $6 for a 2oz bottle also Starbond glue is the very best and thinnest glue out there and have the biggest choice of colors of CA too.

Starbond CA which tons of people use from the AAW

http://www.starbond.com/

Powdered Metals and it goes by the Oz and this place is by far the cheapest I have ever bought from and the best grade of metals too.

http://shop.ozometal.com/

Candy I also have a DVD of where I learned how to do this too if you want to borrow it just send me a PM


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

All very nice. I especially like the winged bowl. It is an interesting bit of sculpture, even if meant to be a bowl.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Idefinately agree and that wing bowl is a real beautiful work.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the links, Arlin. PM headed your way!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Arlin, everything is fantastic! A belated Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

If I can be of help to anyone please let me know.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful work Arlin. Glad to see your feeling up to working. Keep well my friend. Rich


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful projects, Arlin!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Jim


----------

